# Nail sander, brand recommendation?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I have two dogs, both will be about 21# when grown. I am interested in the nail sanders but I am not sure which brand to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a two speed cordless Dremel, works fine. MultiPro 700 Type 1 - 15,000 RPM and 7,500 RPM. I only use the lower speed. More than eight years old and the battery is still charging up nicely. 

Would love it to die so I have an excuse to buy the Peticure. I want that nifty shield that would keep hair from winding around the spindle and keep me from sanding my fingers. My Dremel just stops if hair gets in it, doesn't keep going and pull it out but the dog will escape and run around with it caught in his tail poor guy.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

I also use the Dremmel and have 3 dogs that are not at all crazy about it, but I still like it as a whole. I have the 7.2 model.

I have to clip their nails the "old fashioned " way.

As far as the Peticure, has anyone actually used one?

I have seen a few reviews on it and I am not crazy about the reviews.

The Peticure shield does not work with my Dremmel, the 7.2 model...so I would have to upgrade or buy the whole peticure...but from the reviews, I am a bit hesitant.

The biggest problem I have with my Dremmel is that I have 7 dogs that have hairy feet, so I need to use a hose or something to pull the hair back or I work harder to pull hair back than actually sanding.

They need to sell a "hair puller back" along with a Dremmel!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I found a variable speed no-name Dremel type tool at Harbor Freight, a tool/hardware store in our area. 

It was only $15, came with a selection of sanding drums with different grits and interchanges replacement drums with the same ones used by Dremel. 

Hairy feet? All three of our dogs have hairy paws so I poke their nails through panty hose and grind away. Another obstacle to be aware of is if your dog has long ear fringe or long hair in general. I usually clip my papillons' ears back with a little butterfly hair clip because I've had them look down to watch and get their ear fringe caught in the drum.


----------



## fyzbo (Jun 19, 2008)

I've never heard of sanding nails, I thought the only option was to clip them. Is sanding them a better alternative?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a personal choice. You can get much closer to the quick with a sander. and when you sand it is pretty hard to go too far and cut the quick. Even when I first started doing it, the worst that ever happened is that I would go a bit too far and the quick would ooze because I had only sanded across the tip of it. When you clip you could cut much deeper with greater bleeding. Also, I find when sanding that my dogs let me know when I am getting close to the quick. There is a nerve ending that extends a few millimeters beyond the quick. When I get to theat point they will indicate discomfort and I stop there.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

briteday said:


> Hairy feet? All three of our dogs have hairy paws so I poke their nails through panty hose and grind away.


I have some larger dogs that have thicker nails and they don't "poke" through the hose very well..it is more of a fight to do that than clip the hair...

I saw an ad somewhere for a piece of cloth specifically made for this purpose and I cannot remember where I saw it or what is is called.


----------

